# Can I trailer a horse safely without trailer mats?



## Rosebud64 (Jan 11, 2010)

Trailer has good solid floor, but no trailer mats. Should I put shavings down or any other suggestions?


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

It should be good my horse had just a bare floor
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_The shavings might help soak up pee, if your horse goes in the trailer, but it also might make the floor a little slippy if there isn't enough. _


----------

